# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i Ëndrave

## drini_në_TR

13 Mars Ëndër e çuditshme

Pash në Ëndër dikë që kam urryer këto kohët e fundit. Por e kam vështirë të urrej, s'më bëhet ta kem keq me të tjerët, dhe në ëndër vajti kështu:

E takova prap atë, dhe si gjithnjë ajo po më pyeste se pse s'ja varja dhe pse i largohesha si person. Ishim tek dera e hapur e garazhdit, dhe në hapsirën midis makinës dhe derës. Ajo më ishte m'u në fytyrë, dhe priste përgjigje prej meje. Well, edhe unë s'desha të bëja llafe shumë sepse e dija se çfarë ndjeja, kushtu që ula kokën dhe po mendohesha. Në sy më ra një shishe bosh e endur në tokë. Dhe i thashë: "Hë, do të dish se pse veproj kështu, po s'e vë re sesi më trajton, ja e shikon këtë shishe (dhe dhe ja futa me këmb), kështu më trajton ti". I thashë dhe ajo ngeli e ngurësuar. Më pas fillova të qaj (shumë shumë e çuditshme si ndjenjë në ëndër), dhe gjithashtu përqafuam njëri-tjetrin.

E kam parë me tjetër sy këtë person që nga ajo ëndër.

----------


## drini_në_TR

të dua ty

(hyrje)
Sonte unë të pash në gjumë
ti më erdhe shumë ëmbël

Më tërheq prania jote
e dua çfarë pash

(refren I)
E di që do të t'takoj
kur të t'takoj
kur të t'takoj.

Je vajzë shumë e ëmbël
të dua gjithnjë ktu pranë

(refren II)
E di që unë dua ty
sa të jetoj
sa të jetoj

March 9, 2003 6:15

----------


## Io_e_Te

Cilen enderr me ty te shkruaj me pare?
e per me teper: A shkruhen endrrat??

----------


## drini_në_TR

Sot pash një ëndër sikur isha me disa rob që kishim formuar një Grup. S'e di se në ç'vënd ishim, pra në çfarë shteti, por disa prej shokëve të mij këtu në L.A. ishin të pranishëm. Ishim në këtë platformë dhe po bënim muzikë, unë si gjithnjë isha bateristi, por isha duke i rënë disa kanoçeve dhe tenxhereve në vënd të baterisë së vërtetë. Po bënim disa këngë tonat, dhe vërtetë dolën bukur. Një gjë tjetër që më bëri përshtypje është se s'kishte dëgjues, pra ishim vetëm ne!

----------


## eris

Une gjithmone shikoj enderr sikur jam ne enderr e kjo me tremb pak. kerkoj te zgjohem e ndodhem prape te endrra e pare, ku gjtihcka eshte e kote, une nuk jam me njeriu qe shkel te tjeret me kembe, por endem pas fantazmes me emrin e nje ylli, qe shkon larg, aq larg sa une nuk e njoh dot qofte edhe gjate zgjimit tim normal. Me mire endrrat, them, te pakten e di qe do zgjohem i vdekur nje dite, e gjumi i atij zgjimi do jete ylli ne boten tjeter, qe une do ndjek i pasigurt e me mallengjim.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Isha përballë një klase, ose një salle pak më të madhe sesa një klasë, pra si auditorium, dhe aty ndodhesh një maket paksa i madh që do të prezantohej përpara këtyre njërzve. Tani profesori më ftoj që të bënim garë, dhe më duket se duhet të vraponim mbi "maket"! Unë hika tek një dhomë tjetër që të ndroja abluzën dhe u ktheva gati që të bëja garën, dhe mbaj mënd se kishte plot njërëz, sidomos vajza... më tej s'më kujtohet më.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Si person mendoj se po nuk isha mirë financiarisht s'do të dua të kem fëmij të mij. Një natë ishte shumë e çuditshme sepse agimin e ditës më pas u ndjeva shumë ndryshe. Kisha parë një ëndërr që pakashumë shkon kështu:

Isha diku, s'ishte shumë e qartë se ku ndodhesha, por në krah kisha një vajzë 3-4 vjeçare. Ishte brune me flokë të drejta si unë. Çuditërisht ishte vajza ime, dhe unë që e mbaja në krahët e mi! Mbaj mënd ti kem folur, dhe ajo të më ket buzëqeshur, por nënën e asaj s'e pash në ëndër... ndjenja më thotë se ishte diku pranë por larg shikimit tim, dmth s'ishte e ndarë nga unë...

Kjo ëndërr pasi u zgjova atë ditë më bëri të ndryshoj në vetvete. Që prej asaj dite, fëmijn e parë dua ta kem një vajzë, tamam si ajo që pash në ëndërr. Shija e asaj dite ishte se s'isha ndjerë ndonjë herë aq mirë me një fëmij timin! S'më kishte vajtur ndonjë herë ndërmënd që të ndihesha ashtu!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuska

Kush i ka marre endrrat e mia?  :i ngrysur:  plot tre jave nuk shof asnje enderr  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ChuChu

Une pashe nje enderr sikur isha ne afganistan dhe po debatoja me bin Ladenin mbi teorine e ekzistencializmit.

----------


## liliella

enderr 
endem 
erresi
qetesi
ti
ik! 
prit
spit 
shit

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kemi një qen të voglën në shpi që më doli në ëndërr:

... kishte qënë sëmurë kur e gjeta në shpi. Në shtëpi s'kishte njeri dhe ndaj unë e morra dhe u nisa për tek shoku im që është veterinar. Dita dukesh shumë gri, si e herrësuar, ndaj se morra vesh nëse ishte muzg apo agim. I vetmi mjet me të cilin mund të lëviz këtu është një motor që kam, dhe në ëndërr po mbaja me një dorë qenin e vogël, dhe me dorën tjetër po ngisja motorrin. Harrij në spitalin veterinar, dhe takohem me shokun tim. Ai po më thoshte se s'ishte përgjegjësia ime që të kujdesesha me këtë qen, por e dikujt tjetër që ishte edhe pronar... më këshilloj ta çoja prap në shpi dhe të ta lija aty që kur pronari ta gjente ta sille vetë...

Tepër e çuditshme...
drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

hey, kishte një rob të tretë tek ajo ëndra, tani po më bën të dyshoj,  :i habitur!: 

Shumë e lodh veten edhe unë, e tensionoj më shumë sesa duhet. Po e lë të dalë me e qetë çdo gjë që bëj, se edhe ai imazh do harrij të dali i qartë në këtë mynyrë...

... qeni që kam në shpi dhe që pash në ëndër se u sëmurë dy ditë më parë më doli e vërtetë, sot vrau putrën, dhe u desh të vraponim në spital, shumë afërsisht e njëjta rrethanë me ëndrën që pash...

... po më thonë diçka këto ëndra... shpresoj të jetë e vërtetë.

drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Sot pash një ëndërr që më dha shijen e një fluturimi. Isha më në fund i pavaruar plotësisht, ishte darkë, errësirë, këtu në Kaliforni, dhe me shoqërinë që s'mbaj mënd se kush ishin, po vinim mbrapsh në L.A. Ishte freeway 5 që hyn nga veriu dhe që kalon malet që ndan Kaliforninë veriore me atë Jugoren. Fluturimi përbën ndjenjën e të qënurit me shoqninë time, dhe se po shkonim t'ja kalonim tek shtëpia ime. Unë po u tregoja L.A-in... 

ëndërr që më zgjoi për një ditë të këndshme...

drini.

----------


## {Princi}

ka kohe qe me mundon nje enderr....

Dikush me gjemon pa pushim...vrapoj ti largohem ..qullem ne djerse....arrin nje moment kur gjemuesi  ndalon i lodhur ulet anash rruges..rruga eshte gjithmone e ndryshme...ne shumicen e rasteve me duket vetja ne shqiperi...
Kurioz ndaloj vrapin edhe i afrohem personit ne fjale..
ai me mberthen edhe me belbezon..

............shikome ne sy....

e veshtroj per disa cashte edhe i fiksoj fytyren..ose me sakte mundohem tja fiksoj ate fytyre....

me pas me del gjumi edhe asnjehere sja mbaj mend fytyren...
mundohem te mbaj mend ndonje detaj por smundem ...me kollaj me vjen te mbaj mend detajet e rrugeve ku kam vrapuar sesa fytyren e ndjekesit

----------


## drini_në_TR

... dje rash të fle shumë i lodhur. Zakonisht gjumi më zë pa e kuptuar, por dje e ndjeva të më përpinte...

... u çova në ëndërr dhe po mendohesha, s'mbaj mënd për çfarë, por diçka mendova... u zgjova sot dhe po mendohesha për çfarë kisha bërë pak më parë... për çfarë po mendohesha???  :konfuz:  ...

... dhe kuptova se isha zgjuar nga ëndra e një ëndre tek ëndra ime  :buzeqeshje: 

... s'më kish ndodh ndonjëherë në ktë mynyrë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Në ktë natë pash një ëndërr të çuditshme, dhe poashtu me një shije të frikshme. Isha duke ngjitur kodrën e liqenit në Tiranë, në atë rrugë që kalon nga Garda, dhe çuditërisht isha me një plak të moshuar të cilin njoh ktu në L.A. Me të flas shpesh herë për Zotin, dhe për yjet që duken gjatë natës. Tek shtëpia e tij ai ka edhe një teleskop të madh me të cilin mund ta drejtosh drejt qiellit për të zmadhuar çdo largësi. I jati tij ishte budist, dhe në fakt një ditë më ra në dorë një libër që ai kishte shkruar për Budismin, dhe ngela i befasur kur pash emrin e të jatit të tij si autor. Një kombinim i veçant, meksikan që beson tek buda, historira të çuditshme që më ka treguar për një tokë të largët nga Evropa.

Megjithatë, sdi pse po flas për ktë plak të cilin e kam shumë xhan. Më çuditi fakti që ai ishte pranë meje kur po ngjisnim kodrën e liqenit. Ishte natë dhe shumë njerëz ishin duke zbritur kodrën duke u kthyer në pjesën e zakontë të qytetit. Në ftyrat e tyre shihja frikë, zymtyri, dhe shmangje të ngutshme. Ishin shumë njerëz që po zbritnin atë kodër, dhe ngjyra e errët mbizotronte gjithandej rreth pemëve të parkut. Hap pas hapi e ngjitëm edhe atë kodër, dhe harritëm në maj të saj. Ndoqëm rrugicën që të çon tek diga, dhe sapo harritëm afër saj syri më zuri diçka tek sipëfaqja e ujit të liqenit. Për sa vazhduam të ecnim dhe ti afroheshim më shumë liqenit, refleksioni  i hënës ndronte pozitën duke ecur me ne mbi liqen. Mbaj mënd vetëm disa re në qiell, dhe një hënë të ndritshme. Smë kujtohet nëse ishte e plotë apo jo, spo mendoja më tek hëna, sepse refleksioni i saj po ndriçonte diçka të çuditshme mbi sipërfaqen e ujit. Së fundi dallova një trup të mbytur që notonte i qetë mbi ujë. Ishte natë, diku rreth mesnatës. Unë në atë çast ndjeva një trishtim të pikëlluar. Desha të dija pse një trup i mbytur ndodhesh në liqen, dhe gjithë ata njerëz që largoheshin me vrrull sbën asgjë. Pse u mbyt ky njeri, pse askush su mundua ta ndihmoj? 

Dikush po kalonte pran nesh, në pamjen që mbaj mënd ishte një grua e moshuar. Ju afrova dhe e pyeta se çkish ngjarë me atë njeri të mbytur në liqen, ndërkohë që plaku ishte pranë meje. Ajo mu përgjigj se ai ishte një italian, dhe në fakt më tha edhe një emër dhe mbiemër, emër tipik italian, por smë kujtohet më sesi ishte. E pyeta se çi kishte ndodhur, dhe pse ishte aty, dhe ajo mu përgjigj: janë një çift italian, ai djali që është mbytur e mbyti veten për të dashurën e tij italiane, ajo ishte ktu dhe i tha se se donte më, dhe ku ta di unë se çpatën një grindje të dy, dhe ajo e la dhe hiku, dhe ky djali në vënd ta ndiqte u hodh në liqen dhe mbyti vetën. Pyetja e parë që më lindi në mëndje ishte se kush ishte ajo vajza, pse kaq çnjerzore, dhe gjithashtu si ka mundësi që njerzit i dinin emrin dhe prejardhjen dhe asnjë mund skishin bërë për ta nxjerrë atë njëri të mbytur nga uji i liqenit. Ku shkonin ata njerëz, çfarë gjëje i shmangeshin?

Përbrënda meje ndjeva se skisha më kohë. Megjithëse ai njeri ishte i mbytur tashmë, sduhet të prisja edhe më shumë për ta nxjerrë nga uji. Kisha shumë frikë, kisha shumë ndotje në parandjenjë, në çfarë do isha duke bërë në një liqen gjatë natës. Isha shumë i friksuar dhe për një çast mendova se sdo futesha në ujë, por plaku pranë meje më dha zemër dhe më tha se do të futeshe edhe ai në ujë. Që në atë çast u zotova të hyja në ujë, por në imagjinatë kisha prekjen e një trupi të kalbur në ujin e ndenjur të një liqeni gjatë natës. Sdo të harrija të shihja asgjë, por do ta prekja atë trup. 

Nuk e di pse, nuk e di se nga më vinte ajo mëshirë e fortë, ai pikëllim për atë njeri të vdekur. Plaku që më jepte zemër pranë meje, nata me hënë të ndritshme, njërzit që i fshiheshin të vërtetës me ngut, uji i ndenjur dhe i ndotur nga trupi i një vdekjeje, mu duk sikur po shkoja të shpëtoja vetveten.

drini.

----------


## drini_në_TR

26 Korrik, 2003

Sot pash një ëndër sikur isha në një shtëpi në Kaliforninë Jugore. Nuk e di pse kisha ndaluar aty, di veçse që ata njërëz ishin të njohur. Kisha marrë një vendim, isha zotuar të hikja, të shpëtoja, dhe po përgatitesha që të bëja me motor Amerikën Cross-Country, të shkoja gjeri në East Coast. Kish filluar shiu, dhe po shqetësohesha për udhëtimin. Tek isha në oborrin e kësaj shtëpie, çuditërisht filloj të binte tërrmeti. Megjithëse isha jashtë, poprap e ndjeva lëkundjen. Motorrin e kisha parkuar nën ballkonin e shtëpisë, dhe qëndrova i friksuar sepse pash ballkonin të lëkundesh përmbi motor. Po doja që turravrapthi ta nxirrja prej andej, por ishte tepër e rrezikshme. Pash sesi ballkoni ra përmbi motorin tim të dashur. Tërrmeti mbaroj, dhe shokët e mij dolën nga shtëpia pa i ndodhur gjë. Dolën dhe panë se çfarë i ndodhi. I hoqëm betonrat dhe e ringritëm motorin pjesë pjesë. Fatmirsisht motori i motorit ishte në rregull, por trupi i gërvishtur dhe i sagatuar. Provova ta ndez, por s'po ndizej dy herët e para. Të tretën u ndez dhe ish gati të hikte. Këtu mbaroj edhe ëndra...

----------


## Shiu

Po, mik, ashtu sikur në ëndërrën tënde, veç në një tjetër datë. Në ato ujëra hodha ndjenjat e mia e me këtë dhe një pjesë të madhe të vetes... gjithçka vdes kur i vie dita.

----------


## Mjellma

Te endrrosh per nje person,
I cili nuk te endrron ty,
Do te thot ta perdhunosh shpirtin tend !

----------


## @ngel_EyEs

a ju ka ndodhur te shikoni te njejten enderr dy here?
its freaky aint it?

----------

